# Welcome



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We would like to welcome the following new staff members:

mimo2005: Moderator/Editor: Security News

mark3567: Moderator

jcline: Mentor

Horse: Moderator

CTSNKY: Moderator

IDtent: Mentor

Chevy: Mentor

dai: Mentor

Welcome all.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Congrats to ALL!!!!

:4-clap: artytime :4-clap: artytime


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Congratulations to all the "promotees"


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Congratulations! :beerchug:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

When do I get my sceptre?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi,

*Congratulations to all members who were promoted today!*  Just when I thought I had participated in my last graduation (retired principal), this comes up. I view it as an opportunity to be more involved in a great forum and would like to thank Danrak for his work to make this site possible. 

I would also like to say that after many interactions with this select group, Danrak has chosen a very dedicated group of hard working members. My best to all of you!

O.K., enough of the flowery stuff, you guys get to work!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Sorry all, I forgot to include Elf as a mentor. Next time I'll make sure I'm awake before doing the changes.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Chevy said:


> When do I get my sceptre?


Do *not* leave yourself open like that!

I will not take advantage of this opportunity...

I will not take advantage of this opportunity...

Welcome to all of you! 

Tis a fine shippin crew...arrrgh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome to elf,

Where the heck were you? Jump on board and get to work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations to all


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

congrat to all ,you deserve it ,keep it up .
let s kill al the bugs :4-gost:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I thought I seen a few new colours around the posts, Congratulations you guys deserve it as you have put in some great work, ray: ,


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

jgvernonco said:


> Do *not* leave yourself open like that!
> 
> I will not take advantage of this opportunity...
> 
> ...



Man, can't deal the death blow? How disappointing ..


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

Chevy said:


> When do I get my sceptre?



like a moon sceptre?

so you can chant "moon sceptre elimination!" and twirl around and shoot a beam of energy at hideous creatures from another time and dimension, blasting them into a puff of dust? _(followed by your friend waking up out of the evil trance the creature had them under and thanking you for saving her life, and then your talking cat walks up and makes fun of you for thinking you couldn't handle it)_


yeah, that would be neat. i want a sceptre too
(sorry, it's a cartoon reference, i just can't control myself sometimes)


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok, Ok .... no sceptre ...

Badge of Office?

I.D. Card?

Nametag?

Monnogrammed Hanky?


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

(Stumbling around forums to find announcement)

Congrats to all and thanks to everyone. 
Looking forward to doing what I can!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to all!! It is nice to see some of the "old timers" get some accolades!


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Chevy said:


> Ok, Ok .... no sceptre ...
> 
> Badge of Office?
> 
> ...



Scarlet letter. Hasn't Enrique, the tatoo guy, gotten to you, yet?

I met Enrique when he was doing time, and he does great tats! He's OK, for a kidnapper...

Make sure you supply the pen, as you never know where his have been...


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

jgvernonco said:


> Scarlet letter. Hasn't Enrique, the tatoo guy, gotten to you, yet?
> 
> I met Enrique when he was doing time, and he does great tats! He's OK, for a kidnapper...
> 
> Make sure you supply the pen, as you never know where his have been...



lol .... I'm working on a new tat ... Patriots Logo, over the stadium logo, with a 36 and 38 below ... with room for more numbers, of course.


----------

